# 1/18 NiMh 6Cell charger settings ???



## jeepnyyTN (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm coming back to rc racing, a small local track paved high bank oval indoor is best suited for 1/18 scale..I decided to get an RC18 to eventually convert to latemodel which Associated have discontinued, it comes with RC18T Sport Pack NiMh 6cell 7.2v battery pack & wll charger, I have a Competion Electronics Turbo35 & Pitbul X3 chargers, can someone tell me what settings for "Charge Current, Peak Detect Voltage settings, on or off mAHr lockout for that battery???


----------



## slidem sideways (Dec 9, 2008)

we charge thoose batterys at 1.5 amps. peak detection, not sure.


----------

